# Just Purchased 2006 Outback 26Rs



## toronto_outback26RS (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone....I just purchased a 2006 Outback 26RS model. We love the quad bunks and can't wait to start using it. My question is, Are there any concerns about this particular model????? Any type of defects or problems to look lout for ? Thanks.


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

toronto_outback26RS said:


> Hello everyone....I just purchased a 2006 Outback 26RS model. We love the quad bunks and can't wait to start using it. My question is, Are there any concerns about this particular model????? Any type of defects or problems to look lout for ? Thanks.


Where did you buy?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to a fellow Canadian!! Enjoy your new trailer!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to OUTBACKERS!!


----------

